# Good generator and pressure washer for valeting



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm upgrading from car to van for valeting (finally) I'm looking for a 2.4kw + generator, hoping aldi might get the 2.4 ones for £150 in soon, anyway will be running my halfords hp1400 till it packs up, so after suggestions for a good washer elec or petrol to run from a 350L tank. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Alot of the guys on here use the Kranzle k7's in the vans..I have just got the K10 and it is a nice piece of kit


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

trebor127 said:


> Alot of the guys on here use the Kranzle k7's in the vans..I have just got the K10 and it is a nice piece of kit


I hear their good kit, I need to decide to go electric or petrol. How much was yours?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

WannaBd said:


> I hear their good kit, I need to decide to go electric or petrol. How much was yours?


errmm just over £400 with a snof foam lance connector as got it with the 20% discount autobrite did the other day...you can get it for around £430 on the internet though...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Buy cheap buy twice as they say. With gennys, it has to be Honda really. And get 3KV or higher. Some appliances may struggle on start up, or if you are running more than one appliance at a time..

The K7 has a slower revving pump than the K10, wich makes it more suitable for little to no water pressure situations..


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

As dooka says buy cheap buy twice! Made that mistake and eventually bought myself a honda powered generator! Never let me down in two years! I also run a kranzle k7 , has more than enough power for valeting


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

dooka said:


> Buy cheap buy twice as they say. With gennys, it has to be Honda really. And get 3KV or higher. Some appliances may struggle on start up, or if you are running more than one appliance at a time..
> 
> The K7 has a slower revving pump than the K10, wich makes it more suitable for little to no water pressure situations..


I might have to buy cheap & buy twice! Or save harder. Need a gene that'll run a Henry vac and a wet vac/jetwash at same time on occasion. Gene is a priority at the moment till my jetwash packs up. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> I might have to buy cheap & buy twice! Or save harder. Need a gene that'll run a Henry vac and a wet vac/jetwash at same time on occasion. Gene is a priority at the moment till my jetwash packs up. Thanks for the advice.


er... i wouldnt recommend jet washing the car while your vacumming it :lol:

surely they wont be running at the same time?


----------



## Gwedo (Apr 13, 2009)

I checked on here before making my mind up as i was in the same position. 

I have a Nilfiisk C10, a Wolf 2.4kw genny (ebay), a scudo van with 250ltr tank and also run a george wet dry vac. Runs all of them no problems and pulls water.

I didn't have the funds for a Kranzle etc and the Nilfisk gets good reviews and its £40 if it goes pop ill get another but at the moment it works as it should with no weird noises!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> er... i wouldnt recommend jet washing the car while your vacumming it :lol:
> 
> surely they wont be running at the same time?


Don't u jetwash the insides?  I meant for using it to clean another car whilst my slave nephew vacs another.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: okay.. fair enough :lol:


----------



## wax n vax (Jun 20, 2011)

if your looking to buy a good generator or powerwasher there is a company on ebay called jetmac. he is based in northern ireland.
i bought my generator and power washer from him over 2 years ago and any parts that i needed i just give him a buzz and pick them up the next day..all good equipment at a excellent price.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks every1 for your advice :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Think you'll struggle to run a PW and 3in1 at the same time on a 2.4kw genny.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Superspec said:


> Think you'll struggle to run a PW and 3in1 at the same time on a 2.4kw genny.


What size would you recommend? I wouldn't be running both all the time but just want to know if I can, likewise running a Henry and wet vac at same time for full valets.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

WannaBd said:


> What size would you recommend? I wouldn't be running both all the time but just want to know if I can, likewise running a Henry and wet vac at same time for full valets.


Henry is 1.2kw on it's own. A wet vac will be more.

I would look at a 3kw minimum.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Should be ok with a 3.4kva 2.7kw honda GX engine genny


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

hi i use a range of wolf products from ebay, very good quality and never let me down, petrol jet wash, 5kw geni and 50litre comprssor. Geni can power compressor, hoover and wetvac all at once. Was intending to purchase a 3.2kw compressor but was advised that on start up a wetvac uses almost twice its standard current.

hope this helps

good luck


----------

